# Handschrifterkennung



## thE_29 (10. Sep 2009)

Ahoi!

Da ich bald mein Wacom Tablet erhalte, wollte ich mir ein kleines Programm schreiben, mit dem mir tägliche Arbeiten leichter fallen sollen.

Dazu gehört auch Handschrifterkennung. Weil ich das Rad natürlich nicht neu erfinden will, würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn ich da was fertiges nehmen könnte!

Das einzige was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe, ist das hier: OCR Applet | Heaton Research

Könnte zwar besser funktionieren, aber besser als nix 
Da ich sowieso nur in Blockbuchstaben schreibe, sollte das mal seinen Zweck erfüllen.

Aber falls es was besseres gibt, wäre es natürlich noch besser!

Also kennt jemand von euch sowas? Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich in Java weil ich das Teil unter Win, Lin (wenn er das Tablet überhaupt erkennt) und Mac laufen lassen will!

mfg


----------



## Ariol (10. Sep 2009)

Das mit Linux scheint bei Wacom kein größeres Problem zu sein (bzw. umgekehrt): Grafiktabletts ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de

Zum Programm kann ich dir leider nichts sagen...


----------



## Atze (10. Sep 2009)

also dieses heaton ding funtioniert ja mal garnicht  er erkennt meistens alles als W,V,I 
n O hat er erkannt, juhu


----------



## thE_29 (10. Sep 2009)

Naja, er hat ja auch seine Schrift trainiert! Lösche mal alle Buchstaben und trainiere deine 

Problem ist eher, dass er zwar einzelne Buchstaben nach dem Training recht gut erkennt, aber Buchstabengruppen gar nicht.


----------



## Ariol (10. Sep 2009)

Ich find das recht gut. 
Es ist ja wie beschrieben auf die Handschrift des Authors angepasst.



thE_29 hat gesagt.:


> Naja, er hat ja auch seine Schrift trainiert! Lösche mal alle Buchstaben und trainiere deine
> 
> Problem ist eher, dass er zwar einzelne Buchstaben nach dem Training recht gut erkennt, aber Buchstabengruppen gar nicht.




Ähm, das Applet ist nur zur Erkennung einzelner Buchstaben, oder hast du aus der Source schon was neues gebastelt?


----------



## Atze (10. Sep 2009)

aber capital english roman letters sind doch große Blockbuchstaben, was hat das denn mit handschrift zu tun? ob ich jetzt viel oder wenig zittere beim "zeichnen" eines rechten winkels (beim L)?
bei der blockschrift gibt es sowas nicht (sollte es sowas nicht geben), oder was trainiert man da?


----------



## thE_29 (10. Sep 2009)

Naja, ich hab mir den Source mal angeguckt!
Es würde gehen, wenn ich die Buchstaben einzeln zerlege. 

Da muss ich halt was machen. Problem ist halt, wenn die Buchstaben übereinander liegen, bzw. wenn sie verbunden sind und wenn mich meine Schrift so ansehe, ist das recht oft


----------



## thE_29 (10. Sep 2009)

So, noch ein Framework gefunden: LipiTk: Home

Das geht mit DLLs und erkennt besser, aber auch nichts zusammengeschriebenes


----------



## Ariol (10. Sep 2009)

Was ist denn hiermit? (Habs jetzt nicht ausprobiert)

JIMHR - Java Interactive Mathematical Handwriting Recognizer


----------



## thE_29 (11. Sep 2009)

Das kann ich nicht mal erstellen 

Edit: Ok, das ist zwar nett anzusehen, aber da habens das letzte mal 2003 was geändert.. Schätze mal das interessiert mehr keinen


----------

